# Audit appeal



## HBULLOCK (Oct 18, 2010)

Our office was recently audited and i would like to appeal some of the claims that were denied but i have not done that before.  Is there a special form for this or do i just write a letter showing why i think we billed the claim correctly??  Thanks alot


----------

